# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کسانیکه رشته های بدون ازمون ازاد رو ثبت نام کردن بیان تو سوال دارم

## MehranWilson

سلام دوستان
من انتخاب رشته آزاد رو واسه اولین بار که ثبت نام کردم یه کد رهگیری بهم داد
امروز دیدم کافی نت واسم کد دانش اموزی رو نزده بود. خودم واردش کردم و دوباره یه کد رهگیری جدید داد بهم ولی با اون قبلی تفاوت داره؟؟؟
الان طبیعیه؟
مشکلی پیش نیومده؟
الان نرماله داداش؟

----------


## milad 22

خوب ویرایش کردی کد جدید داده بهت دیگ طبیعیه

----------


## arash9

مهلت انتخاب رشته بدون آزمون 
تا کیه؟ 
هم آزاد هم سراسری 
تو سایت سنجش زده ۶ شهریور ولی یکی از مشاورها
گفت ۲۸ شهریور آخرش کدومه

----------


## reza2018

> مهلت انتخاب رشته بدون آزمون 
> تا کیه؟ 
> هم آزاد هم سراسری 
> تو سایت سنجش زده ۶ شهریور ولی یکی از مشاورها
> گفت ۲۸ شهریور آخرش کدومه


ثبت نام بدون آزمون پیام نور تا 28 شهریور تمدید شده،سراسری و آزاد رو نمیدونم.

----------


## MehranWilson

پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی هنوز وقت داره
آزاد تا امشبه ولی احتمالا سامانش بسته نمیشه

----------


## freak

سلام
 سوال من رو هم جواب بدید ممنون میشم
این انتخاب رشته بدون کنکور تاثیری توقبولی  انتخاب رشته با کنکورها که نمیذاره؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> سلام
>  سوال من رو هم جواب بدید ممنون میشم
> این انتخاب رشته بدون کنکور تاثیری توقبولی  انتخاب رشته با کنکورها که نمیذاره؟


نه اصلا

----------


## ahmadreza6564

سلام دوستان.
بنده انتخاب رشته بدون ازمون پیام نور انجام دادم(واسه اینکه سال بعد بمونم واسه کنکور)ولی متاسفانه مهلت انتخاب رشته تا 28 شهریور تمدید شده.ولی من تا 1 مهر معافیت تحصیلی دارم و تا اعلام ننایج من غیبت میخورم چون چند روز بعد از مهر ماه هست. بنظرتون باید چیکار کنم که غیبت نخورم؟ ممنون

----------


## MehranWilson

> سلام دوستان.
> بنده انتخاب رشته بدون ازمون پیام نور انجام دادم(واسه اینکه سال بعد بمونم واسه کنکور)ولی متاسفانه مهلت انتخاب رشته تا 28 شهریور تمدید شده.ولی من تا 1 مهر معافیت تحصیلی دارم و تا اعلام ننایج من غیبت میخورم چون چند روز بعد از مهر ماه هست. بنظرتون باید چیکار کنم که غیبت نخورم؟ ممنون


دفترچه اعزام به خدمت بگیر بعد که دانشجو میشی معاف میشی و اون پروسه کلا کنسل میشه

----------


## aretmis

مهممممممممممممممم
کسایی که انتخاب رشته کردن 
ایا انتخاب رشته سوابق پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی اون رشته هایی که مرتبط با دیپلمای دیگه است (انسانی و هنر و اینا )
هم مثل دانشگاه ازاد باید کارت جداگونه خرید و هر کدوم رو جدا زد یا نه میشه همشون با هم باشه
مثلا روانشناسی و میکروبیولوژی و مهندسی کامپیوتر رو یک جا زد یا نه

----------


## aretmis

> مهممممممممممممممم
> کسایی که انتخاب رشته کردن 
> ایا انتخاب رشته سوابق پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی اون رشته هایی که مرتبط با دیپلمای دیگه است (انسانی و هنر و اینا )
> هم مثل دانشگاه ازاد باید کارت جداگونه خرید و هر کدوم رو جدا زد یا نه میشه همشون با هم باشه
> مثلا روانشناسی و میکروبیولوژی و مهندسی کامپیوتر رو یک جا زد یا نه



آپ

----------


## shayandrama

> آپ


همه رو یه جا بزن بدون نیاز به خرید کارت

----------


## aretmis

> همه رو یه جا بزن بدون نیاز به خرید کارت



مطمئنید اینجوریه؟
چون واسه ازاد مثلا من زدم تجربی تمام وقت ولی هرچی میزدم رشته های مهندسی رو پیدا نمیکرد بعد از خیلی استرس کشیدن و ترش و لرز فهمیدم باید یه کارت واسه ریاضی هم میخریدم
الان واسه ی پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی و دولتی میشه همشو یه جا زد یا نه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## shayandrama

> مطمئنید اینجوریه؟
> چون واسه ازاد مثلا من زدم تجربی تمام وقت ولی هرچی میزدم رشته های مهندسی رو پیدا نمیکرد بعد از خیلی استرس کشیدن و ترش و لرز فهمیدم باید یه کارت واسه ریاضی هم میخریدم
> الان واسه ی پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی و دولتی میشه همشو یه جا زد یا نه


اره من ثبت نام کردم پروسه اش کلا با آزاد متفاوته. از هر رشته ای رو میتونی توی یه لیست 100 تایی وارد کنی نیازم نیست به ترتیب علاقه رشته ها رو وارد کنی چون قبولیش مثل سراسری نیست مثلا ممکنه یه تعدادی رشته قبول میشی بعد فقط یکی رو انتخاب می کنی

----------


## aretmis

> اره من ثبت نام کردم پروسه اش کلا با آزاد متفاوته. از هر رشته ای رو میتونی توی یه لیست 100 تایی وارد کنی نیازم نیست به ترتیب علاقه رشته ها رو وارد کنی چون قبولیش مثل سراسری نیست مثلا ممکنه یه تعدادی رشته قبول میشی بعد فقط یکی رو انتخاب می کنی


مرسی^^ :Yahoo (8): 
میشه اگه امکانش هست بگین چه رشته هایی رو انتخاب کردین؟

----------


## shayandrama

> مرسی^^
> میشه اگه امکانش هست بگین چه رشته هایی رو انتخاب کردین؟


خواهش. مهندسی برق مکانیک کامپیوتر صنایع عمران معماری بقیه مهندسیا هم زیاد جالبی نبودن منم نزدم البته همینام خیلی درجه 1 نیستن آخره کار هم یه چندتا رشته ی بدرد نخور مثل مدیریت بازرگانی و.. اینا زدم که اگه اونا ظرفیتش به من نرسید دیگه حداقل اینا رو قبول شم

----------


## MehranWilson

> مهممممممممممممممم
> کسایی که انتخاب رشته کردن 
> ایا انتخاب رشته سوابق پیام نور و غیرانتفاعی اون رشته هایی که مرتبط با دیپلمای دیگه است (انسانی و هنر و اینا )
> هم مثل دانشگاه ازاد باید کارت جداگونه خرید و هر کدوم رو جدا زد یا نه میشه همشون با هم باشه
> مثلا روانشناسی و میکروبیولوژی و مهندسی کامپیوتر رو یک جا زد یا نه


کارت نمیخواد بخری
پشت سر هم میتونی بزنی هر نوع رشته و دانشگاهی رو

----------


## MehranWilson

> اره من ثبت نام کردم پروسه اش کلا با آزاد متفاوته. از هر رشته ای رو میتونی توی یه لیست 100 تایی وارد کنی نیازم نیست به ترتیب علاقه رشته ها رو وارد کنی چون قبولیش مثل سراسری نیست مثلا ممکنه یه تعدادی رشته قبول میشی بعد فقط یکی رو انتخاب می کنی


فکر نکنم اینطوری باشه انتخاب اول هر چی باشه اگه ظرفیت داشته باشه همونو واست میزنه قبولی

----------


## shayandrama

> فکر نکنم اینطوری باشه انتخاب اول هر چی باشه اگه ظرفیت داشته باشه همونو واست میزنه قبولی


دفترچه مطالعه کن نوشته بعد از این که باهات تماس گرفتن (که قبولی یا نه) از بین قبولی ها یکی رو انتخاب می کنی و بعد ثبت نام می کنی تعهد هم میدی فقط همون رو که انتخاب کردی ثبت نام کنی نه دانشگاه دیگه ای. ولی بدون کنکور آزاد همون که خودت میگی همون اولی رو به احتمال زیاد قبولی و کاری به انتخاب های بعدیت ندارند

----------


## aretmis

کی نتایج سوابق مشخص میشه به نظرتون؟

----------


## amir.t34

> کی نتایج سوابق مشخص میشه به نظرتون؟


3مهر

----------


## aretmis

> 3مهر



وای خیلی دیره که
ادم میمیره تا اونوقت :Yahoo (19):

----------


## MehranWilson

> 3مهر


چرا 3 مهر؟
ازاد رو که حتما تا 25 میگن

----------


## amir.t34

> چرا 3 مهر؟
> ازاد رو که حتما تا 25 میگن


تکمیل ظرفیت رو کی اعلام میکنن؟

----------


## aretmis

> چرا 3 مهر؟
> ازاد رو که حتما تا 25 میگن


ازاد با سوابق رو میگن تا 25ام؟

----------


## MehranWilson

> ازاد با سوابق رو میگن تا 25ام؟


اصولا دیگه بین 25 تا 27ام باید بگن چون بعضیا باید برن شهرهای دیگه باید زودتر بگن
ولی پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی رو نمیدونم چرا سامانش تا 28ام بازه و بعدش کی میخوان نتیاجش رو بگن

----------

